# Dog food



## Sarthak3001 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all. Any idea about this food. How it is. Picart Nutribest Puppy chicken and rice

[https://d2rp9bqx0m7ihv]

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks pretty good. I personally tend to steer away from chicken as a protein for my animals though. A lot of bull breeds tend to be allergic to processed chicken.


----------



## Buddyguy (Sep 7, 2017)

I feed Buddy Guy Victor Ultra Pro the vetranarian said this is one of the few dog foods out there that can be used for puppy food also I also feed him a half of raw chicken leg quarter in the morning and at night he has more energy than I know what to do with his coat is beautiful and is very healthy I stay away from anything thatt has grain or is not made in the United States basically his treats are a chicken thigh or leg in the morning and the other part at night


----------



## Lincoln Hawk (Dec 13, 2017)

I always used orijin with linc. They have several varieties that contain boat venison salmon etc. it's pricey but I think well worth it


----------

